# Tank journal: my jungle-y 8 gallon with red cherry shrimp



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

Rather than resizing/reuploading each image, here's an album of the tank and it's progress:


http://imgur.com/ScGuV


It's seriously due for a trim, but overall I'm happy with how it's developed, and it has a lot of wiggle room for me to play with it going forwards.

Worth mentioning: the plants are from Coldmantis and Default, here on the forum!

Comments and suggestions welcome.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks good so far, you probably save some money on electricity and ditch the heater if its at room temp. 
your shrimps will be fine, I breed crs at room temp (22 degrees), and you have mod/low light plants that will be ok in that temp as well.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks! I tried going without the heater for a couple of weeks, but the temperature fluctuated wildly without it (like, 10 degrees within the space of a day), so I'm a bit gun shy about taking it out again. That said, I did move the tank recently, so its new location might be a bit more stable.


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

It's beautiful! Your branches are covered with moneywort? I'd love you do something similar


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

They were covered in brazillian pennywort, but, they prefer hard water - they've just gotten smaller and more brittle and slowly faded away in the soft water over the last few months. It's an idea that I still love, but would have to be in a higher-pH tank for me to attempt it again. 

Right now I'm considering dramatically cutting back the ambulia, and making the moss into the "leaves" of the tree instead; though I do worry a bit about how the tank might cope with that kind of change. (I'm pretty new to this whole thing.)


----------

